# What old tv shows would you like to see come back?



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2013)

M.A.S.H.
Frasier
Will & Grace

Just to name a few. What would you like to see return with either the original actors(if still alive and able) or revamped with new actors but in the original character?


----------



## Tank (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome back Kotter


----------



## waltky (Sep 18, 2013)

Highway Patrol...

... Combat...

... 12 O'Clock High (bombin' Damascus)...

... Uncle Ferd says dat show with David Hasselhoff an' all dem bikini-clad womens.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 18, 2013)

West Wing
Boston Legal
M*A*S*H
Carol Burnett!!!
Johnny Carson


----------



## The Professor (Sep 18, 2013)

The Honeymooners 

The Carol Burnett Show.

Your Show of Shows (Sid Caesar and Imogene Coco)


----------



## S.J. (Sep 18, 2013)

Amos & Andy.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 18, 2013)

first few seasons of MASH, before Alda got to ruin things

Carol Burnette

All in the family

Bugs Bunny


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 18, 2013)

All in the Family
Sanford and Son
Barney Miller
F Troop
Father Ted
Smothers Brothers


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 18, 2013)

With the world being the way that it is now, I wish that 7th Heaven could come back.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 18, 2013)

Benny Hill


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 18, 2013)

The Sarah Silverman Show
My Name is Earl


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2013)

What was the name of that show with Goldie Hawn and the go go dancers? I'd like to see something like that. Kind of a Saturday Night Live but with more music in between comdey.

I forgot about Carol. LOVED that show. I Love Lucy too...but nobody could ever replace lucy, ethel, fred and desi.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 18, 2013)

The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson. I was a kid then, but have seen numerous episodes on DVD.
The Rockford Files
Night Stalker
The Andy Griffith Show, but I am not sure how you could even do a show like that now.
And of course The Trailer Park Boys, but perhaps the first time in history a former sitcom is making a new season - so that one is coming true.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2013)

Y'all are naming some really good shows.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 19, 2013)

The show would have to be hosted near the fountain of youth. 

Sanford & Son
Laverne & Shirley
Lost in Space
Mary Hartman Mary Hartman
Hawaii 5-0
Welcome Back Kotter
Monkees
Sliders
Banacek
Simon & Simon
M*A*S*H
Fall Guy
Flying Nun


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 19, 2013)

"Firing Line" with Bill Buckley

Bishop Sheen

Rowan & Martin's "Laugh In"

The Summer Brothers' Smothers Show

Ascent of Man

Monty Python


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 19, 2013)

Saturday Night Live (Original Cast)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2013)

the Dresden files.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> "Firing Line" with Bill Buckley
> 
> Bishop Sheen
> 
> ...



Bishop Sheen?...........im sorry......


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 19, 2013)

I think Bishop Sheen's program was called, "Life is Worth Living"

If you don't know, perhaps you should know that Martin "Sheen" took his stage name from Bishop Fulton J. Sheen.

Not that the late Bishop is honored by that fact.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> I think Bishop Sheen's program was called, "Life is Worth Living"
> *
> If you don't know, perhaps you should know that Martin "Sheen" took his stage name from Bishop Fulton J. Sheen.
> *
> Not that the late Bishop is honored by that fact.



so?.....am i supposed to be impressed?....alls i know is that when i was a kid and we were at my grandmothers and this dam show would come on.....US kids would make A beeline for the door to get outside.....but if i would have known that years later, that Martin Sheen would take his name from this guy.....i sure as hell would have sat down and watched it......


----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> M.A.S.H.
> Frasier
> Will & Grace
> 
> Just to name a few. What would you like to see return with either the original actors(if still alive and able) or revamped with new actors but in the original character?



I get cable and, right now, here are the shows on:

COZI - Magnum PI
Antenna - Maude and then The Nanny
MeTV - Adam-12 and Emergency!

Great shows all day long.


----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> "Firing Line" with Bill Buckley
> 
> Bishop Sheen
> 
> ...



Laugh In was the one with Goldie Hawn and the bikini dancers.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 19, 2013)

Barney Miller.

On hash.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPEzburu1Mg]Barney Miller - Hash - YouTube[/ame]


I'd watch.


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 19, 2013)

Cheers
Friday Night Lights 
Golden Girls (With new girls of course)
Moonlighting


----------



## Noomi (Sep 19, 2013)

Gracie said:


> M.A.S.H.
> Frasier
> Will & Grace
> 
> Just to name a few. What would you like to see return with either the original actors(if still alive and able) or revamped with new actors but in the original character?



MacGyver
Crossing Jordan


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2013)

Son of the Beach

Married with Children

The State

Kids in the Hall

Room 222

that Mexican version of In Living Color


----------



## Sherry (Sep 19, 2013)

Happy Days
Laverne & Shirley
Three's Company
The Odd Couple
Taxi


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_NHKW_2lMI]The Man From UNCLE: Behind The Scenes of a TV Classic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Fantasy Island


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2013)

The Odd Couple


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2013)

Little house on the prairie
Bonanza


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 21, 2013)

Gracie said:


> The Odd Couple



I miss the REAL Odd Couple, Grumpy Old Men.


----------



## Zona (Sep 21, 2013)

Mash, welcome back kotter, Soap, Barney Miller, Hill street blues....there are so many old great shows.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2013)

The only one I can think of is Seinfeld.

All of the actors are still alive, and the show was the funniest ever.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2013)

Monty Python's Flying Circus, Dave Allan, Chef and Fawlty Towers to name but a few from across the pond. 

We were lucky enough in Ontario to pick up PBS in Buffalo which carried a lot of comedy shows from Britain.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 21, 2013)

There's a glitch in The Matrix.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 21, 2013)

Hill Street Blues

WKRP 

Threes Company

Andy Griffith

The Lone Ranger

The Big Valley

Wild Wild West

Greatest American Hero


----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Man From UNCLE: Behind The Scenes of a TV Classic - YouTube



I love McCallum on NCIS!!!


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd like to take show by show. If I may. 

Kolchak The Night Stalker It was so funny and unreal.


----------



## TwistedSuze13 (Nov 4, 2013)

American Gothic - popular but CBS's Les Moonves canceled it

Moonlight - also canceled by Moonves

3rd Rock From the Sun.

Wild Wild West (60's)


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 4, 2013)

TwistedSuze13 said:


> American Gothic - popular but CBS's Les Moonves canceled it
> 
> Moonlight - also canceled by Moonves
> 
> ...



American Gothic was awesome. So much later, and still once in awhile my daughter or I will whisper in a southern accent; "Someone's at the door."


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 4, 2013)

Twilight Zone
Rockford Files
Columbo
Newhart


----------



## TwistedSuze13 (Nov 5, 2013)

One of the things that stuck with me from American Gothic was in the episode, Strong Arm of the Law. 
After clunking asshole Earl in the head with a shovel, Sheriff Buck, looking at the end of the shovel, said,  "These things have a Thousand uses."


Ohh, I miss Lucas Buck.

edit:
You know you can buy the whole series on DVD at amazon, right ?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Cheers
> Friday Night Lights
> *Golden Girls (With new girls of course)*Moonlighting




Isnt' that what HOT IN CLEVELAND is supposed to be??

Carol Burnett
Mary Tyler Moore
The original Rocky and Bullwinkle
Barney Miller
The original Andy Griffith Show
Any of the Bob Newhart Shows
Mash
Twilight Zone
WKRP
The Alfred Hitchcock Hour


----------



## hjmick (Nov 5, 2013)

_Firefly_


----------



## hjmick (Nov 5, 2013)

longknife said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Man From UNCLE: Behind The Scenes of a TV Classic - YouTube
> ...




Best line ever on _NCIS_ at approximately :34...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9eCqwzAjTY]Speed Racer - The Original TV Theme Song (Vintage) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2013)

Eat your hearts out!

Today's lineup on my Cox cable -

I Spy
I dream of Jeanie
Bewitched
Bonanza
Dragnet
Adam-12
Emergency!
Six Million Dollar Man
The Rifleman
M*A*S*H*  [Although it's so clearly anti-war]
Gilligan's Island
Hogan's Heroes

And lots and lots of others!!!!!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d7eBo_7i8I]Get a Life - S2E12 - 1977 2000 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 6, 2013)

Millennium


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 7, 2013)

Why has no one mentioned *the Beverly Hillbillies*?

Stupid is beautiful.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dharma & Greg


----------



## boedicca (Nov 7, 2013)

hjmick said:


> _Firefly_



Indeed, Firefly!


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> M.A.S.H.
> Frasier
> Will & Grace
> 
> Just to name a few. What would you like to see return with either the original actors(if still alive and able) or revamped with new actors but in the original character?



Those aren't old.

Andy Griffith
Batman
Lost in Space
The Beaver
Diana Shore

those are old.....


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 7, 2013)

longknife said:


> Eat your hearts out!
> 
> Today's lineup on my Cox cable -
> 
> ...



Problem is, even if they brought them back, they wouldn't do them justice.  They brought back a prequel to Bonanza that was so off track it was pitiful.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2013)

SOAP - funniest comedy ever. 

Frank's Place
St. Elsewhere
Northern Exposure


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2013)

longknife said:


> Eat your hearts out!
> 
> Today's lineup on my Cox cable -
> 
> ...



Are you serious???

There's no such thing as being _pro-war_ unless you're a profiteer and then you should have both your legs cut off. 

Let's start with Geo Bush and that dick of veep he had.


----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Eat your hearts out!
> ...



These are the actual shows!!!!! Originals - some in b&w


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 7, 2013)

boedicca said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > _Firefly_
> ...



It's been too long for Firefly.  I think the actors have aged too much at this point, and who knows if the writing would be up to par after such a long break.

If only it hadn't been cancelled in the first place.....


----------



## hjmick (Nov 7, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Besides, I'd miss _Castle_...


One of the funniest was a Halloween episode...


----------



## rebelgirl (Dec 1, 2013)

I would like to see All In The Family come back on. It is my favorite old show. I'd also like to see Quantum Leap and Forever Knight come back on.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2013)

"Alfred Hitchcock Theater"


----------



## westwall (Dec 1, 2013)

Laugh In
Monty Pythons Flying Circus
The Twilight Zone
Firefly


----------



## S.J. (Dec 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPKMaNL6kJQ]Amos 'n Andy - Hospitalization - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, they took my Frazier away but put Will & Grace in its place, so I am a happy camper.
Meanwhile..Twilight Zone would be cool to have back again..with new stars appearing, new stories, etc.

Anyone remember Thriller? They tried to copy TZ but didn't fare as well.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 2, 2013)

This show simply can't be re-created but I'd love it if the Three Stooges was released again.

Showed my kids on youtube, once they got passed the "aww, it's in black and whiiiiite", they loved it.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

Every time I see the three stooges (the originals, not that new movie), I think of my dad. And Red Skelton Show. Sigh. They don't make daytime tv like that any more. I see or hear of either one..I think of Daddy, sitting in his big old Dad chair, busting a gut. He LOVED the pie throwing stuff. LOVED it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Every time I see the three stooges (the originals, not that new movie), I think of my dad. And Red Skelton Show. Sigh. They don't make daytime tv like that any more. I see or hear of either one..I think of Daddy, sitting in his big old Dad chair, busting a gut. He LOVED the pie throwing stuff. LOVED it.



Certain things are just timeless


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 2, 2013)

Sea Hunt

The Fugitive

The Untouchables

Have Gun Will Travel

Gunsmoke


----------



## S.J. (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> Sea Hunt
> 
> The Fugitive
> 
> ...


"Who Gives A Shit"?  I don't remember that show.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 2, 2013)

why yall looking back?  you know we aint going there, right?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> Sea Hunt
> 
> The Fugitive
> 
> ...



you dont get the western station?


----------



## Zona (Dec 2, 2013)

gracie said:


> m.a.s.h.
> Frasier
> will & grace
> 
> just to name a few. What would you like to see return with either the original actors(if still alive and able) or revamped with new actors but in the original character?



soap


----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2013)

At the moment, I'm watching Emergency! on MeTV. Different Strokes in on Antenna, Banacek [a great show] is on COZI, and MythBusters us on Science.

Just about every show listed above is available during the day on my Cox Cable listing.


----------



## PatriotPotato (Dec 9, 2013)

I would like Twin Peaks to return, and be set 22 years after the most recent episode (which was back in 1991).


----------



## Politico (Dec 9, 2013)

None because they screw it up every time.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 9, 2013)

ok because I don't get tv all the time...............

I loved northern exposure. I thought it brilliantly written and acted.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 9, 2013)

And I think I'd run with the Ed Sullivan Show with Keeeeeeeeese me eddie


----------

